# High Oil Pressure reading, knocking engine



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

i have built half a dozen motors and worked in a shop when i was younger. never once have i seen this. are you certain what you have is rod knock?


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

may have a blockage after where you tested for pressure , so you get a higher reading there and its staving on the other side of it ???


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Bearing knock, lifter tick or both?


----------



## GeraldR (Jul 18, 2010)

*knock and tick*

Yes, this is a definite lifter/tappet tic along with the sound of a bearing rumble. I've pulled test guage off, ran it and can spray oil a good 4 feet away. 

Just some how maaaaaayybe is did the viscosity drop?? see that before with fuel flood... problem is, I don't have fuel flood.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

did you look in the oil cap hole to see if there is oil flowing ??


----------



## GeraldR (Jul 18, 2010)

Yep, it'll shoot out of cap with increase rpm's . My first thoughts too, is it getting oil up to top. looks real good flow there. I've removed the valve covers, and this engine is very very clean, no sludge, no tar, no boogers, no milkshakes or any sign of oil system problems. I've drivin this 99,000 mile car for the last 7,000 miles, no indication of anything, it's had 2 oil changes, and just perfect performance. . .'til now. :wink:


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

GeraldR said:


> Yep, it'll shoot out of cap with increase rpm's . My first thoughts too, is it getting oil up to top. looks real good flow there. I've removed the valve covers, and this engine is very very clean, no sludge, no tar, no boogers, no milkshakes or any sign of oil system problems. I've drivin this 99,000 mile car for the last 7,000 miles, no indication of anything, it's had 2 oil changes, and just perfect performance. . .'til now. :wink:


 that sucks,,,,,,,,next thing to do is drain the pan and look for material and cut open the filter and inspect it


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

agree with looking for metal flakes in the oil. another thought is timing. if your timing belt skips a tooth or the chain stretches to hell and back along and or off ignition timing you can create what sounds like a knock. i would check cam to piston timing and ignition timing. a blocked oil passage in theory could raise gauge pressure but it would be extremely rare to see, not that that means it can't happen :laughing:


----------

